# Only eats coriander leaves



## nagzy (Oct 10, 2012)

Please assist me finding an alternative to coriander leaves. My Star Indian Tortoise feeds only on coriander leaves. I have tried feeding him carrots, tender kale, etc. It just won't eat anything other than coriander leaves. Please help.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay first can we start with how are you feeding him these foods and offering the new items. Do you just place the new items in the feed dish and call it good? Or do you feed some of the coriander leaves and some of the new items? Are you chopping all the food fine and mixing it well to get them use to eating the new foods? Then slowly feed less and less of the coriander leaves.


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2012)

DITTO. Chop op different food with the coriander, very small. Mix and mist with water. The water helps it all stick together so he can't pick and choose as he gets used to eating all or most of all,the greens cut back on the coriander until you have non in the mixture of greens. The I would feed it any more, unless it is finely chopped in with other greens, or you might have to repeat the process.


BTW, if this doesn't help. Feed him the other greens and no coriander at all. He might play stubborn for a couple days, but he won't starve. He will eventually eat. Now if its a hatchling, I would try the other suggested first and several times before I would want my hatchling to not eat for two days. One day, I wouldn't have a problem with, but I would want him to eat the second day.


----------



## nagzy (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your reply, I have been feeding him without chopping the coriander. But then, I had tried chopping carrots and mixing it with coriander. He would then smartly only eat the leaves and keep the shredded carrots away. I have always feel really sad that i am not able to feed him with some other food. Had taken him to the vet last week for his routine check up, but rcvd the same response that "It is fine if he only feeds on Coriander". 
Have been trying to feed him on Hibiscus tender leaves and flowers too. All my efforts have failed.  

Request you to please assist me. 





Jacqui said:


> Okay first can we start with how are you feeding him these foods and offering the new items. Do you just place the new items in the feed dish and call it good? Or do you feed some of the coriander leaves and some of the new items? Are you chopping all the food fine and mixing it well to get them use to eating the new foods? Then slowly feed less and less of the coriander leaves.


----------

